# Hull trawler sinkings May 1915



## Felix C (May 23, 2009)

Anyone have information from survivor accounts or reports or where to find them for Hull trawlers sunk by submarines from May 3 to May 6, 1915? 

Trawlers are 
Bob White 
Coquet
Hector
Hero	
Iolanthe	
Northward Ho	
Progress
Rugby
Straton
Merrie Islington


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Some Hull Trawlers amongst these 

IOLANTHE, 179grt, 3 May 1915, 140 miles ENE from Hornsea, captured by submarine, sunk by bomb

HERO, 173grt, 3 May 1915, 150 miles ENE from Hornsea, captured by submarine, sunk by bomb

NORTHWARD HO!, 180grt, 3 May 1915, 145 miles ENE from Hornsea, captured by submarine, sunk by bomb

SCOTTISH QUEEN, 125grt, 3 May 1915, 50 miles ESE from Aberdeen, captured by submarine, sunk by gunfire

COQUET, 176grt, 3 May 1915, 160 miles ENE from Spurn, captured by submarine, sunk by bomb

PROGRESS, 273grt, 3 May 1915, 160 miles ENE from Spurn, captured by submarine, sunk by bomb

HECTOR, 179grt, 3 May 1915, 160 miles ENE from Spurn, captured by submarine, sunk by gunfire

BOB WHITE, 192grt, 3 May 1915, 155 miles NE by E ½ E from Spurn, captured by submarine, sunk by gunfire

UXBRIDGE, 164grt, 3 May 1915, North Sea, mined and sunk,

RUGBY, 205grt, 4 May 1915, 100 miles NE from Spurn, captured by submarine, sunk by bomb

SCEPTRE, 166grt, 5 May 1915, 40 miles SE by S from Peterhead, captured by submarine, sunk by gunfire

STRATON, 198grt, 5 May 1915, 40 miles E from Hartlepool, captured by submarine, sunk by gunfire

MERRIE ISLINGTON, 147grt, 6 May 1915, 6 miles NNE from Whitby Rock Buoy, captured by submarine, sunk by bomb

DON, 151grt, 6 May 1915, 100 miles E by S from Spurn, mined and sunk, 7 lives lost

This site is very useful * http://www.naval-history.net/WW1LossesaContents.htm*


----------



## Felix C (May 23, 2009)

Thanks. I know about that site and have sinking data but looking for survivor accounts either as in official reports or reliable Press pieces.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Try wreck report. You will have to do them individually, including there reg numbers. 1 B/W H290. 2 C H831. 3 H H896. 4 H H886. 6 N/H H56. 7 P H475. 9 S H857. 10 M/I H183. I have only put the initials, to save me having to type all the names.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Felix C said:


> Anyone have information from survivor accounts or reports or where to find them for Hull trawlers sunk by submarines from May 3 to May 6, 1915?
> 
> Trawlers are
> Bob White
> ...


There was a BBC programme recently detailing the incident with input from descendants. I think it was "Coast" and it was a repeat. I can't see it on the BBC archive but if it can be found the names may give you a lead.

Also a series called "World War One At Home: The Trawlermen" although I can't find it on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## Felix C (May 23, 2009)

cueball44 said:


> Try wreck report. You will have to do them individually, including there reg numbers. 1 B/W H290. 2 C H831. 3 H H896. 4 H H886. 6 N/H H56. 7 P H475. 9 S H857. 10 M/S H183. I have only put the initials, to save me having to type all the names.


Thanks. I do not know what wreck report is. Is it http://www.wrecksite.eu/ ?? There is a good account there by a gentleman Robb Robinson.(He wrote on Viola I believe) Tried to email him- no response yet.

Have accounts from the German side. Wish to use the English side as well.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Felix C said:


> Thanks. I do not know what wreck report is. Is it http://www.wrecksite.eu/ ?? There is a good account there by a gentleman Robb Robinson.(He wrote on Viola I believe) Tried to email him- no response yet.
> 
> Have accounts from the German side. Wish to use the English side as well.


What I do is > Google "wreck report merrie Islington H183". Then do the same with the others.


----------



## Felix C (May 23, 2009)

Thanks. It does not work for me when I try it. I see the Wreck Report link on wrecksite and I think it is a paid subscription service. 

Out of curiousity are Wreck Reports generated for war losses or only non-war losses?


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

There is also the U Boat Net site which gives the reports of the attacking U Boat, it is at *http://uboat.net/*


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Contact the Great War Forum they have a ships expert or two on there.My Great uncle died on HMT King Emperor and within minutes I got the whole story.They are extremely helpful


----------



## Felix C (May 23, 2009)

Boatman25 said:


> There is also the U Boat Net site which gives the reports of the attacking U Boat, it is at *http://uboat.net/*


Thanks. I know but those entires only have the basic info. Looking for survivor reports if available. Like the one detailed entry in wrecksite.eu which came from a local newspaper. 



alan ward said:


> Contact the Great War Forum they have a ships expert or two on there.My Great uncle died on HMT King Emperor and within minutes I got the whole story.They are extremely helpful


Sure. Good folks they are and helpful. I will give it a go there. Well they know soldier records and the above would still be civilians


----------



## Felix C (May 23, 2009)

Hello again.

To update the thread. Does anyone know where to obtain photos of these trawlers? At least one would do.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is one. >


----------



## Felix C (May 23, 2009)

Many Thanks. Have to have a chuckle because I found that one after posting the question.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Progress H475. >


----------



## Felix C (May 23, 2009)

well done thanks


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Northward Ho H56.>


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hector H896. >


----------

